# kein Internet im Live System [DHCP]

## dfrkp

Ahoi!

ich bin neu hier  :Smile:  und komme (bitte nciht schlagen) von ubuntu, aber ich habe mich durchaus mit einigen dingen beschäftigt... sodass ich glaube bereit für gentoo zu sein.

nun zum thema:

[Netzwerk: fritz box mit dhcp und dahinter switch mit 2x laptop und 1x pc]

Ich bin dabei auf einem alten laptop Gentoo mit xmonad zu installieren, allerdings hänge ich noch im Live System ohne Internet. Der Laptop hat eine pcmcia ethernet karte die unter ubuntu problemlos funktioniert allerdings bekomme ich sie unter Gentoo nicht zum laufen.

Ich habe mit "gentoo dopcmcia" gebootet, dann war dennoch unter ifconfig nix ausser lo, also habe ich ifconfig eth0 ausprobiert. Da kam die Karte zum Vorschein, also habe ich mir gedacht ich muss sie erstmal mit "ifconfig up" aktivieren. damit kam sie unter "ifconfig" in die liste. Internet lief immer noch nciht, also habe ich "net-setup eth0" ausgeführt und dhcp eingestellt>> kein erfolg. Also habe ich "dhcpcd eth0" ausgeführt:

```
Error, timed out waiting for a valid DHCP server response
```

Nun bin ich Ratlos... hier nochmal die [grobe] ausgabe von "ifconfig" >>

```
eth0  Link encap:Ethernet HWaddr [...]

        UP BROADCAST NOTRAILERS RUNNING MULTICAST MTU:1500 Metric:1

        RX [... alles 0]

        TX [... alles 0]

        collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

        RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

        Interrupt:10 Base address 0x4000

lo [...]
```

Ich habe auch schon versucht alle möglichen Kernel Module für PCMCIA zu laden (ich weiß nicht was das für eine PCMCIA karte ist) aber damit ändert sich ncihts. Außerdem denke ich das dies nicht nötig ist, da ja direkt nach dem booten mit "ifconfig eth0" die karte da ist...

nun ja, könnt ihr mir helfen?

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## NightDragon

Welche LiveCD hast du verwendet? (Also die Version/Snapshot)

----------

## dfrkp

livecd-i686-installer-2007.0.iso

der laptop ist auch ein i686, das passt also...

ich weiß ja nciht, ist die 2008 beta schon so weit das ich sie einsetzen könnte?  (bei ubuntu hab ich gute erfahrungen mit der beta gemacht  :Wink:  das muss aber nix heißen  :Very Happy:  )

der laptop ist nich unbedingt ein produktiv system, also wenns probleme geben sollte ist es kein so großes drama (sonst würde ich mich auch nciht an gentoo ran trauen  :Wink:  )

also beta versuchen?

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## dfrkp

ich habe jetzt einen sehr unkonventionellen weg gewählt  :Very Happy: 

ich installeire mein wunsch gentoo (2007) von der gentoo 2008 live cd  :Wink:  es ist zwar nciht logisch aber es geht  :Very Happy: 

ich hoffe nur dass das endsystem meine netzwerkkarte erkennt, sonst muss ich nochmal neu anfangen mit dem 2008er stage ... 

nun ja ich mach mcih mal an die distcc konfiguration

mfg!"

dfrkp

----------

## schachti

Das Beta bezieht sich lediglich auf die Live CD, nicht auf die Pakete, die installiert werden. Gentoo ist eine versionslose Distribution, die Stage 3 Archive stellen lediglich einen Schnappschuß des aktuellen Entwicklungsstandes dar. Sobald Du das System zum ersten Mal updatest, wird es auf den aktuellsten Stand gebracht - egal, ob Du mit einer 2005.x oder einer 2008.x CD installierst.

----------

